# Confederate Penny



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

Is anyone here knowledgeable about old coins and coin collecting?

I found an 1861 Confederate States of America Penny today and am wondering if it has significant value. I did some quick Google searches but I didn’t find too much.


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know the market value, but I expect that Jacob will pay a lot for it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Is anyone here knowledgeable about old coins and coin collecting?
> 
> I found an 1861 Confederate States of America Penny today and am wondering if it has significant value. I did some quick Google searches but I didn’t find too much.



Keep it! When the South rises again you can spend it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2006)

If it is real it is worth a lot -- see here and here.

If not, it is a good souvenir.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

Kevin said:


> Keep it! When the South rises again you can spend it!



 





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> If it is real it is worth a lot -- see here and here.
> 
> If not, it is a good souvenir.



Are fakes common?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Are fakes common?



I don't know about fakes, but reproductions and restrikes are much more common.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

After seeing how rare these coins are and the high price tag associated with them, I went back and looked closely at my coin. While I looked for it I also found a Confederate $5 coin. Now I am thinking what are the chances of finding two coins from the same era?

So I looked closely at both of them and wouldn’t you know it, in small print on the back are the tiny letters, C-O-P-Y. Doh!  

I did inherit a rather substantive coin collection back in high school which I have yet to thoroughly go through. I know I have some high value double die pennies and mint sets and such. I was wondering where these CSA coins came from and thought maybe they somehow got loose from the large collection. It turns out my wife said she found a bunch of odd coins one day at a coin counter in the grocery store, so that is probably where these came from.

But if anyone doesn’t believe me and wants to offer me $15K, by all means contact me; I'll even throw in the CSA $5 coin for free.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 9, 2006)

I found a rare coin once. I searched the web and found out what it was worth. I got almost $200 dollars for it and bought a Longaberger basket with it. I can't even remember what the coin was exactly. Some old dime I think. Talk about finding treasure. I think I found it when I was a cashier. Anyone who cashiers should watch for anything unique coming through their till.


----------

